# Fish Cooler Bags



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Just wanted to see if I could get some feedback from you guys on what your the ultimate Fish Cooler Bag for a kayak would be?

I've just recently developed a bigger fish cooler designed for boats see here http://www.drystore.com.au but I'm not sure what length would suit most Kayak Fisho's.

Obviously you can't please everybody, but it would be great to get a sense of what some of you think would suit the fish you're targeting and the space available on your Yak?

ie. a long skinny bag around 70cm to suit Salmon or short wide bag for bream around 40cm...

Thanks in advance for any help it's much appreciated.

Cheers

Louis


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Something that will fit a meter king plus couple of frozen 1L bottles with fastening points that won't rust after a few outings.


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers,

Where would you put the fastening points?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have both of these and use this one the most though it could do with a few more attachment points. It takes three longtails comfortably.








http://www.wilsonfishing.com.au/_produc ... 6937-.aspx








This one has tons of attachment points but its silver lining rubbed off quickly. It can only take two fish.
Both keep the fish cold for hours even in the heat of summer.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Got this http://www.torpedo7.com.au/products/79K ... g----large. 
Has attached bungy loops down both sides of the bow on my yak. The clips on the bag are plastic with a sprung metallic wire. The wire has nearly rusted through so the clips will soon need replacing.


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers for the link Steve,

Can I ask how it is to clean after a few fish have been in it?

Has the material held up? Looks quite like a surfboard cover material?

Cheers
Louis


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

StevenM said:


> OK
> 
> It hasnt had a lot of work as I dont keep many fish besides Flatty to eat. But no prblems as the zip opens the complete top up.
> 
> ...


I have the same one, it is plasticy so easy to clean and doesn't aborb blood like some of the others.
The reason I got this one was because the fabrics that absorb water get really heavy.
The down side of this bag was that it only had insulation in the top but I have added some on the inside to keep my ice cold.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Targeting smaller species I just tried an old square shaped wine cooler bag and the best feature is the small Velcro flip open lid within the main lid. I don't want to be stuffing around with zips at all and dispatching a catch is quick and simple. Only thing is the bag leaks through the bottom but it will do for now. I haven't searched for a better version as yet.

Not sure if the flip lid would compromise chill keeping ability during a long session but I haven't used it long enough.
Hard eskys are available with the same function but I do prefer the soft bag.
Examples below


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I have two soft sided versions of this. A 500mm dia Aldis one (they sell it as beach cooler). The other is a rectangular one with soft sides and hard top. The difference this who has a zip out clear PVC lift out liner, which makes cleaning easier as you just need to lift liner out and clean that. also reduces chnge of spines damaging bag lining.

I just put either of them inside Hobie front hatch.


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome feedback guys!

I suppose a better question would be, what would you like to see improved to make the ultimate kayak fishing cooler bag?

thanks again
Louis


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

A couple of extra compartments on the outside. Or even in two sections so you can put catch in one compartment and bait box in the other


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Those wilsons yakpacks are great. Was at the peel island trip this weekend. Got some ice at dunich put it into the pack and then into my front hatch.
Took about 2 hrs to get back to peel due to going against the tide and wind and crazy swell.. Ice was still frozen, it kept the ice for half of Friday, all Saturday up to Sunday morning which had a tiny bit left..

But that's pretty good for keeping ice that long in a bag I think.. If you can do better and maybe having the clips on the outside on a stretchy material would be good also.


----------

